
JavaScript Utilization - llewellynlovell
After years of programming with Javascript I only recently took a deep dive into the ECMAScript 5.1 Specification ( highly recommended if you haven&#x27;t ) to get a better understanding of the underlying architecture<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ecma-international.org&#x2F;ecma-262&#x2F;5.1&#x2F;Ecma-262.pdf<p>Since then I&#x27;ve begun to think about how we took this tool ( Javascript ), built an ecosystem around it and followed a general roadmap over a couple decades to where we find ourselves today<p>In hindsight, I&#x27;m curious to hear whether you feel that we&#x27;ve utilized the language to get the most out of it<p>Thoughts?
======
theandrewbailey
I think that some have utilized JS too much, and never noticed that the web
got slower because of it. Many have forgotten what HTML and CSS are good for,
and some build pages that are nothing but a bit of JS to async load their
markdown authored blogs. (It's asynchronous, that makes it soooo fast!)

On the other hand, I'm genuinely pleased by features of APIs that are
accessible with JS (like WebGL), rather than JS itself.

